# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Bali day bed.

## terry.carey

Hi from sunny Cairns. I would like to build a daybed similar to the Bali daybeds. As hard as I try I have been unable to find plans for this type of bed on the internet. Can anyone help. 
TC :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

